# Watches, GY vessels, ~ 1965



## Dave the Vicar (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm trying (failing) to remember the watch hours of deck crew on
GY vessels, deep sea, in the '60's.

IIRC the leads were mate, bosun, Leading hand (deckie).. who took the fourth watch?

Were you on watch in the 6 hours prior to going below or ....
E.g. deckie learner was below midnight till 6. Which was his watch?

Anyone help please?

Dave


----------

